# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare >  Nje filozof i lashte.

## King_Gentius

Na ishte nje here nje folozof i lashte* para Krishtit qe tha:

Une jam X.
Gjith X jane genjeshtare.
Domethen une po genjej kur them se gjith X jane genjeshtare. 
Domethen e verteta eshte se gjith X thone te verteten.
Domethen un them te verteten kur them: Gjith X jane genjeshtare.
Domethen une po genjej kur them se gjith X jane genjeshtare. 
Domethen e verteta eshte se gjith X thon te verteten.
Domethen un them te verteten kur them: Gjith X jane genjeshtare.
Domethen une po genjej kur them se gjith X jane genjeshtare. E keshtu me rradhe.  :ngerdheshje: 

Kush ishte ky filozof i lashte?

*Spo them gje per etnicitetin se hapen tema te tjera e devijojme nga kjo teme.

----------


## Tannhauser

Pasi nuk dha asnjeri pergjigjen dhe nuk doja ta postoja qe ne fillim e them tani;

Ky filozofi eshte Euvulidhi (Ευβουλιδης) nxenesi i njefare Euklidhi (Ευκλειδης).

----------


## Brari

sofistet  e kan kte filozofi.. 

Tan .. !

po ne rrenojat  e  hellades antike.. kur cfaqet Kryqi per her te pare si simbol krishterimi?

xhami, qelqi ..   thuhet se njihet 7000 vjet me pare..

Po Konficius i Kines a ka ndoj fije lidhje me filozofet helladas te vjeter?

Cfare..si qysh tek..  ndodhi qe  arabet e  njohen dhe moren kulturen helene dhe e shperndan ate neper afrik veriore e deri ne gadishull iberik..pra ne spanj te sotme..

ne rubairat.. khajami permend Jezusin.. ne nje prej rubairave..

sa njihej e si njihej krishti ne persin e kohes para Khajamase?

cdo te mire..

----------


## Tannhauser

> sofistet e kan kte filozofi..


Sic e the, sofistet kishin te tilla sofizam. Nuk kishin c'te benin gjithe diten dhe po mendonin menyra si te arrijne tezes qe ata besonin. P.sh. karigja ka kater kembe, macja ka kater kembe, atehere macja eshte karige. Per te tilla u dinte by..tha...




> po ne rrenojat e hellades antike.. kur cfaqet Kryqi per her te pare si simbol krishterimi?


Gjithmone gjen pyetje interesante, ne greqi per here te pare jane gjetur ne shekullin e dyte dhe te trete. Kristianet ne fillim perdornin dhe simbole te tjera, me pak kryqin. Nje simbol i tille ishte *peshku* (peshku ne greqisht quhet ΙΧΘΥΣ, ihthis dhe shkronjat per faqesojne per kristianet fjalet *Ι*ησους *Χ*ριστος *Θ*εου *Υ*ιος *Σ*ωτηρ, dmth Jesu Krishti Bir i Perendise Shpetimtar) dhe *anija* qe nenkuptohej Kisha. Arti Paleokristian eshte nje shkence e tere...




> xhami, qelqi .. thuhet se njihet 7000 vjet me pare..


Qelqi (i perpunuar) me i vjeter eshte gjetur ne Egjipt, ne varreza, ketu e 4500 vjet me pare. Pjesa qelqi (natyrale) jane gjetur edhe me perpara. Qelqin e pane njerezit per here te pare ne breg te detit kur bi9nin rrufe. Rrufete qe binin ne rere e digjnin ate (silicin) dhe prodhonin qelq. Keshtu dhe njerezit e pare mesuan te djegin reren dhe te prodhojne qelqin. Qelqi fillimisht ishte shume i shtrenjte dhe perdorej vetem per arsye dekorative se ishte me ngjyre. Vetem ne 100 p.K mesuan ne Siri ta prodhojne qelqin me ane te fryrjes dhe u prodhua ne mase. Kurse ne 1292 ne Venedik mesuan te prodhojne qelq pa ngjyra dhe te prodhojne pasqyra, po kjo eshte nje histori tjeter.




> Po Konficius i Kines a ka ndoj fije lidhje me filozofet helladas te vjeter?


Konfuci (qe eshte emer i evropaizuar i Kung Fu ce), jetoi ne shekullin e gjashte p.K. Bashke me Lao Ce konsiderohen si filozofet me te medhenj te Kines. Ne kete kohe ne greqi nuk ishin vene akoma themelet e filozofise klasike (qe prezantohet nga Platoni, Aristoteli etj).




> Cfare..si qysh tek.. ndodhi qe arabet e njohen dhe moren kulturen helene dhe e shperndan ate neper afrik veriore e deri ne gadishull iberik..pra ne spanj te sotme..


Kjo eshte teme shume e madhe. Arabet me ekspansionizmin e tyre shume shpejte u drejtuan provincave te Bizantit (Me perandor Irakliun). Duke pushtuar, Sirine, Palestinen, Egjiptin qe ishin akoma qendra te helenizmit erdhen ne kontakt me kulturen helene. Me pushtimin e Aleksandrise (21 Dhjetor te 641 nga Amru) shtine ne dore Biblioteken e madhe te saj (ajo c'fare kishte mbetur) njohen edhe thesarin njohurise se botes (se atehershme). Ne Aleksandri u mahniten kaq shume nga Farosi qe ndertuan ne xhamite e tyre minare . Xhamite e para islame i kane minarete si Farosi te ndertuara ne pjese pjese. Rreth 750 me stabilizimin e perandorise dinastia e Abassideve solli epoken e arte Arabe. Ne 815 u ndertua ne Bagdat nga kalifi al Mamun Shtepia e Njohurise (Baat al Hikma) qe punonte si biblioteke dhe si qender perkthimi. Ketu vinin nga te kater anet e perandorise libra jo vetem greke, por edhe egjiptiane, indike, kineze, babilonase, romake, hebraike etj, dhe perktheheshin ne arabisht. Arabet ishin njerez praktike, librat qe i interesonin me shume ishin matematike (prandaj Euklidi ishte nga te paret qe u perkthye), astronomie, libra medicine dhe me pak ato letrare. Shume nga veprat e lashta greke humben dhe fal arabeve i kemi prape. Arabet mesuan perpunimin e letres nga Kinezet dhe krijuan edhe klasen e uarakin-eve, ata qe perpunonin letren. Shume nga mijera doreshkrimet dhe librave nuk jane lexuar ende (si p.sh arkivet Sulejmanije te Stambollit).




> sa njihej e si njihej krishti ne persin e kohes para Khajamase?


Ne Persi krishterimi u njoh fillimisht tek provincat qe ishin ne kufi me perandorine Romake. Ketu gjeti dhe perhapjen e pare. Krishterimi nuk arriti te perhapej ne menyre orthodhokse por ishte krishterim heretik. Monofisitet (ata qe pranonin se Zoti ka nje natyre) ndiqeshin nga Bizanti dhe gjenin mbrojtje ne persi. Ne mesin e shekullit te trete u perhap ne Persi dhe Manihaizmi, nje miks i parimeve kristjane me ato zoroastrike. Krijuesi ishte Mani, nje Pers i pasur qe kishte ndjekur mesimin Kristian. Me pas, me perhapjen e besimit orthodhoks, feja zyrtare e shtetit (Masdaizmi) filloi ndjekje kundra krishtereve dhe arriten deri ne lufte (363). me perandorine Bizantine, Persia filloi prape luftera dhe ndjekje kunder te krishtereve qe i shikonte si mjet te Bizantit dhe pranonte heretiket e Bizantit si nestorianet ne token e saj. Keshtu u perhap Krishterimi dhe ne Persi..

Besoj se pak a shume te ndihmova... Ketu me ke prape per c'fare pyetje ke (ne qofte se di).

----------

